# Buying or selling?



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

Mods make this one a sticky please

If you have bought or sold on the classifieds on this forum to date i would like you to add the name of seller or buyer with some feedback about the service and goods provided, hope this will help to combat the b****y scammers on this sight until the mods come up with something better.

if you think this is a good idea post away on people....

Rob


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Robje29-I have bought from you mate I bought a stat and it arrived quickly in perfect working order and as described.

Devilofdarkness-I have bought a adult female Umsamba orange baboon, Pterinochilus murinus and penine viv from Debi, excellent price and really nice spid.

Cornflakes-I bought a 4ft viv from Tanya and again was a good price and as described.

Slitherin-I sold 10 Brachypelma albop slings and one juvi Poeciltheria regalis to Shane, he was as good as his word good communication and paid well.

All in all they were all a pleasure to do business with all of them


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

SiUK - prompt payment - pleasure doing business with you!


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

if this one is going to be a sticky, it needs an up to date front page like the reputable reptile centers thread so its easier for people to view. and iv brought a male carpet from Python Morphs, lovely snake and great price and iv sold a Brb to Mark666black, good communication and friendly couple.


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Ok.........theres been a few.

Royal Boa - Bought a BRB, great snake, great bloke, top deal no problems 

Slitherin - Bought a ATB - Again great snake, great bloke, top deal

Laura LNV - Bought a Rabbit + Guinea pig, nice people, top deal no problems

Viper362 - Arfican house snake, nice snake, no problems.

Hager - Purchased some switches from me, quickly paid for, good communication

JCena - Purchased a sword from me, quickly paid for, good communication.

sarahatpetwise - Purchased a viv from me, collected quickly, nice firendly couple.

reticulatus - Bought a adult royal, great snake, good comms, nice couple, no problems.

Tarantulabarn/purejurrasic - Bought a baby royal, again great snake, good coms, nice couple 

and then theres danthetarantulaman........ Bought and paid for mat stat.......no item, problems all round..........enough said.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Dirty Dozen - Royal male lovely snake great feeder, very accommodating re collection, about to do business again.


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

ive sold beardies to Mattie great bloke nice and friendly
ive sold beardies to repoman great bloke nice and friendly
ive sold beardies to danthetranulaman paid quickly and plesant

ive bought off repoman exo terra glass viv love it and a bargin
ive bought off danthetranulaman, lightbulb, praying mantis & hydrometer thingy,and a water dragon he brought them straight round
Ive bought off Mattie erm.... lots of crix, a heater thingy plus loads more great bloke super shop low low prices
ive bought my mourning gecko of spidermad lovely little thing another bargin


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

wow, well i'm not doing a who have ai sold to one lol..
i will try and remember who i have bought from tho


----------



## yellow_rat_gal (Mar 24, 2007)

We got our amber & lav het motley from Nige (Cornmorphs), he's an absolute star and when TNT were running late he was the first one on the phone to find out what was going on! Looking forward to doing business with you again next week Nige! (still waiting on the paycheck lol)


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

mgs1982- oscar my male rosy boa. awesome snake dog tame in all ways. he let me pay in two installments and was able to meet me half way. great bloke!


----------



## Jellybaby (May 14, 2007)

Bought our first ever snakes from Simon Parker at Pencoed Reptile Centre (Dragon Reptiles) on saturday. Very helpful, gave us loads of advice and let the kids see/handle as many snakes (corns) as they wanted to help them decide which to choose. We came away with 2 corns, a rat snake and all necessary equipment and viv's. Very happy.

Definately going back there when I'm ready to buy my first Beardie.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Sold to Ditta - she paid very quickly and and was really understanding about postage delays. If only Lloyds wern't so rubbish it would have been perfect! lol
Sold to Corvid2e1 - Really nice guy, and aside from getting lost :lol2: he was great to do business with!

Bought from AnthonY - sent items nice and fast and in good condition. Recommend.

Bought from Danthetarantulaman - I was lucky and although there was a slight delay, my stat and mat arrived safe and well

Bought livefoods from Lowenna at Petzoo.co.uk - Prices were the best i've seen, livefood was nice and alive! and postage etc was superfast! Will definatly be using again! 5 stars!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

I've only bought from Rickeezee. Can't fault the guy, he's great :grin1:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

Ive sold to -
l1zardchick - nice, friendly and good communication
Nat - friendly and good organising skills!
tiger!! - very nice lady and overall a lovely person
Spidermad - Quick payment and friendly

bought from - 
tiger!! - again lovely person and will go all out!!
l1zardchick - again friendly and good payment!
ajs3035 - good price and nice guy.
all i can think of at the mo! all very good so far.: victory:


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Bought from 

cornmorphs snow, ghost, classic, bloodred, butter motley and butter het motley.
penny pair of boas
gaz pair of boas
jenny pair of hog noses
bazza crimson corn
llew snow corn amel corn

sold to a snakecalled? 2 amel corns
bev 2.1 royals 1.0 amel corn


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

I've bought from:

Rachy - received my beautiful boa which was exactly as expected and delivery went fine.

Kelly41 - bought 4 fruit hides which were perfect and arrived as planned.

Cornmorphs - received my two pewter corns which were lovely specimens and were exactly as stated.


----------



## louie (Mar 9, 2005)

Well i have sold to lots of people I cant remeber many of them.
But a few are...


Alistu ,Fazer600sy ,Tops ,lekkie ,nerys and many more but all of them have been fatastic to deal with.


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

i bought from argentineboa, met half way for fuel, great!
tried to buy from danthetarantulaman, less said the better


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yellow_rat_gal said:


> We got our amber & lav het motley from Nige (Cornmorphs), he's an absolute star and when TNT were running late he was the first one on the phone to find out what was going on! Looking forward to doing business with you again next week Nige! (still waiting on the paycheck lol)


lol, ur ok hun... reserved for you


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

i bought 2 corn from tazzyasb, she is a lovley lady :no1: (very helpful) and the snakes were in good condition when she delivered them


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

i brought some vines from *morph *would recomend to everyone after any plant for a viv to check out morphs artificial palnts page on the classifieds


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I have bought a light bulb and guard from Fazer600sy, arrived very quicky... think he orbed it in himself to be honest as it wasnt damaged or anything and royal mail just arent that good... jk VERY WELL PACKAGED.

Technically I have bought [a service] from DITTA from reptile taxi.
They were both great lovely ladies.

Bought BOB my Uro from BETH but she only joined to re-home bob so she hasnt been back but she was nice and gave me a good price.

Bought a bunch of those hides from KELLY41 They are awesome, had no probs atall, 4 corns and a leo currently are very thankfull for them lol

Oh umn we dont speak now but i bought from CRAWLIN AND SNAKE100
a couple of corns..no probs sale wise.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

bought and sold from quite a few
kymotors
herpmad
mrd !!!!
pimperella
ssthisto
dave (leeds) behave (?)
lostcorn
reptilerescueden
tombraider
kev123
tonidurham
ditta
snakesnadders
rach1980
and a few others


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

All good
andyj too
from york
good too


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Cant edit my post...grrr

SOLD to HERPSTER He bought soem christmas paper etc from my barrow at christmas


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Only bought from BLAZIN, two lovely little mourning geckos for my daughter - healthy and growing well.


----------



## farleigh24 (Apr 9, 2007)

ive bought from rachy great buy and got what i wanted

ive sold to dnarra great honest bloke

ive done a little buisness with boaboytony5 what a star

all recommended


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a stunning boa i got off GAZ and just got a cute and beautiful hoggie off SLITHERIN...recommend em both to anyone: victory:


----------



## Jayke (Mar 13, 2007)

swapped a rosy boa for a royal with fixx, they seem trustworthty


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Bought from Nerys Highly Recommended.
Tbuk, again Faultless
Lutonreptile rescue.. Fantastic
And a few others at shows.

sold to pendlehog (oh and bought from her) both transactions perfect

sold to Fazer600sy Fantastic

sold to MrBob Utterly lovely
sold to Rob brilliant.

bought from and sold to athraven again problem free

And have used the lovely reptile taxi :flrt:

so all in all some great transactions, thanks guys.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

Im buying from tigger79 (Riley), and he's been most helpful through out, not only on tips and care but also on good links!

Ive bought from TBUK and i love my beardy Noodle who ive had two years now or so. Also bought steno's off him! Good variety of animals!

Ive been to argentine_boa's house and he looks after his reptiles well, ive not bought from him but he's reserved 3 rankins from me. LMAO
But i cannot fault him either so i reccomend him even though i have'nt bought anything. (not allowed snakes)


Ive met other people such as Wohic (Julia) and more but i guess that does'nt count as buying...:roll:
:lol2:


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

Had dealings with devilsofdarkness, Slitherin, TBUK, Dirty Dozen, and a few others, all the above recomended :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Ive brought a snake from Greenphase (Ryan) Highly recommended

And i think i got a stat off of Nat, Great working order still goin strong 
*


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

seems to be popular, mod make it sticky please, i will wait a couple of weeks and then filter through and organize it into a better format.

Thanks


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Good experiences:-
emma_fyfe - I bought a lighting controller from Emma and it arrived in no time.
Slitherin - I've bought snakes and vivs from Shane with no probs. He's a great bloke.
churchjnr - I bought snakes from Jack with no probs and they're lovely.

Bad experience:-
danthetarantulaman - I bought a UV starter from him on 5th April and am still waiting although it is supposed to be on it's way at last!!!!


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

Bought a lovely Royal of Crawlin and had some excellent after sales advice aswell but havnt seen them on RFUK recently


----------



## hager (May 24, 2005)

thanks for the positive feedback mark666black but still waiting for item and no response from you yet


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

bought artificial plants from morph recently. smooth transaction.

Will consider buying with confidence on the forum in future due to this thread


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

hager said:


> thanks for the positive feedback mark666black but still waiting for item and no response from you yet


No pm from you?
Will pm you now......


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

I got a 1.1 pair of het anery boas from Dirtydozen on the 28th of april and the boas have been fine (accept for a slightly nippy male lol). Great price and quailty, plus he delivered them to me, so I would definitely reccomend him.


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

I have bought from rickeezee and had many a good conversation with him and also met him - such a nice bloke
also bought of slitherin - he also checked up on how i was getting on afterwards - very kind!
sold to leggy 
mifkins is coming down over the weekend to pick up a leo
bought from reptiles cymru (athravan) very nice shop!
mez is buying a viper off me very soon and has also helped with my site free of charge and has become a good mate in the reptile world!
havent had a bad experience with anyone off this site touch wood!


----------



## tiger!! (Jan 22, 2007)

Blazin said:


> Ive sold to -
> l1zardchick - nice, friendly and good communication
> Nat - friendly and good organising skills!
> tiger!! - very nice lady and overall a lovely person
> ...


awww thanks hun!

I bought from Blazin - lovel guy, great family! nice house - i want it LOL

I sold to Blazin - he's cool guys, real sweet


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I bought from Oldelpaso, haven't seen him about for awhile, good deal no problems.
I also bought from exoticsandtropics, fantastic sale, well pleased with my baby Royal.


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

Bought from:

Spider_mad - received two tarantula books :smile:.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Bought a Viv Stack off kevlar - Looks brilliant and hasn't fallen apart so resounding vote there!

Buy Livefood from Rickeezee - Pleasure to deal with, roaches have turned up all alive on delivery both times. When I've spoken to him he's happy to help with any setup advice as well.


----------



## ruby (Jan 5, 2007)

so far bought phone from shelbygold on sat 19th and still not received it and she is not answering pm's and e-mail address is fake


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ruby said:


> so far bought phone from shelbygold on sat 19th and still not received it and she is not answering pm's and e-mail address is fake


other than that, all good eh


----------



## ruby (Jan 5, 2007)

:yeahright:


cornmorphs said:


> other than that, all good eh


 keep your fingers crossed there is good reason


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Another good experience:-
KLD712 - I bought 2 books from KLD712 with no problems.


----------

